# The slippery slope - tool gloat



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I have gone to a couple flea markets in recent weeks. One was the annual flea market in Hillsville Va. These are some of the things that i picked up. First let me say that these guys at the market know what they have so they didn't cost me $2 apiece. But the prices are comparable to the ones that I have seen on eBay. Plus, I pay a small premium for their time and the ability to hold the tools proir to purchasing

I apologize. My wife has the camera so these pics are from my cell phone.



















Millers falls 1323 brace - I've grown quite appreciative of braces. They are such beautiful and functional tools for as little as they cost. Now I would like to get an 8" Fray and a 2100 North Bros.

Blue Grass Draw knife - I didnt know anything about the Blue Grass brand but now understand that they were a "higher end" tool maker out of Kentucky.

2 Stanley spoke shaves - the brass one has a round bottom. I could have gone cheaper but I really dug the little brass guy. I don't know anything about them yet. Probably will still by a new Veritas adjustable spokeshave if I ever outgrow these.

Pexto 10" divider. I put new tips on these and straightened them.

little Stanley 101 plane with a sweetheart iron. Why the hell did I buy this? Oh, it was a souvenir from a recent Colorado trip. Couldn't resist.

Lufkin completely brass bound 24" rule. If some one knows how to clean up or lighten up the outer surface without ruining the scale - I am open to suggestions.

A strap hammer. I'd never seen one in the wild. It looked cool so i got it.

Stanley #3 plane, type 12. Three patent dates and a high knob. The iron has a logo like a type 16 or latter. May consider getting a more period correct sweet heart iron in the future.

A vintage Pittsburgh oil can. Because plastic ones have a short nozzle and once again they are just cool.

Oh, finally an Irwin flat head screw driver. Personally, I did not know these existed. It was covered with rust and was a 25 cents. Ive already done a lot of sanding on this. There is a lot of pitting. Question will rust remover remove the black discoloration? I'll need to a lot more filing and sanding to get it where it does not look like it has leprosy. Going to put a new finish on the handle eventually. Does anyone know about these?

Oh, Oh. Finally. I picked up a bullnose plane. It is marked "A. Price - London" - I looked this up and apparently he was the last producer of infill planes in London. He worked up until the 1950's. Finally he went belly up and a lot of his inventory was sold off as incomplete. That may be the case with mine as it has a Miller Falls blade. Also there is a newer looking screw in the rear of the body that serves no obvious purpose. There is no infill under the blade and I am not sure if there is supposed to be.

All of these are going to need a little tune up and clean up to get them usable. I don't know if I will refurb them back to bare metal though.

Thanks checking out my tools on my way to filling the "The Lysdexic Loot Chest"


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I am not sure what went wrong but on my computer if you *right click* the images and select *view image* you can see the whole picture.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you guys see the whole pics or do I need to repost them?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Not a bad haul. I take it you are planning to build a traditional tool chest to put these in? (the strap hammer is gorgeous.)

I am still on the hunt for a light local material that I can get roughsawn 5/4 but in my area that has prove to be a bit of a challenge. White fir seams to be my best canditate but the price went through the roof latley ($8 bdft)

Keep up the good work, you are doing great.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

it looks like I only see the left half of the photo,s but that half looks pretty sweet. What's with the oil cans. I can't seem to walk by them at a flea market either. I've got quite a few I've picked up for a couple of bucks each. I hope its our instinct telling us these will be worth a mint some day.

I wouldn't worry about the slippery slope. You've passed the point of no return, might as well just enjoy the ride.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I only see the left half as well. I've managed to talk myself out of small oil cans so far. They have been calling to me though.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Don/WayneC

New tricks, I Right Clicked on the Picture then Save Picture as

went to look & walaa whole Picture !!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

but if I save the pictures to my computer I'll have to buy the tools in the picture. It just wouldn't work any other way.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I really love the brass spokeshave and the oil can. I've got a bluegrass drawknife, as well. It's a fine tool and yours has tons of life left in it. It's quite a wonderful group to stare at.

Edit after reading: The oil cans in my area are $8-15 which kind of both 1) sucks the fun out of it and 2) adds to the fun of it. If they were $2, I'd buy them all which makes me be more selective. I almost bought one last week but walked away. How about that? I'm not diseased


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice haul. I would like most everything in the pic. You, sir, suck


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Those are some really nice oldies but goodies.

BTW, there is a reason why they call them *FLEE MARKETS*,... "Flee Forrest Flee! (if you are trying to protect your wallet)

*;-)*


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Wayne, thanks for re-posting the picture. I don't know what was going on. I just cut and pasted the pics location like have done before. Things that make you go hmmm.

Does anyone have any recommendations as far as cleaning up the Lukin Rule. The brass binding and hinges are not a problem. However, the outside wood surface has patina'd or grimed up too the point that it is really dark. The inner (folded) surface is alot lighter. This makes the scale difficult read. Should I try just soap and water, mineral spirits or genlty scrape it or try steel wool?


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice score. have fun with them.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Nice score, you are right, it gets slippery from here on in…

*but if I save the pictures to my computer I'll have to buy the tools in the picture.
*
Don, so that's what has been happening to me… I am going to try *REAL hard* to stop doing that.


----------



## johnso (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW…awesome purchase


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice haul for sure…i personally like the no. 3 stanley should be a nicer and the spoke shavers…please forward for closer look…lol enjoy ….BC


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

@ 3fingerPat - thanks for the link. I ordered some oxalic acid off amazon. From what I've gather this stuff ( wood bleach) can have many uses around the shop.

@RG - I will admit my tool purchase are influenced by he who must not be named but I really do not have a strong motivation to build a tool chest. I don't see how it would into my nascent workflow. That being said he did announce two classes at Roy Underhills school in 2012. Very interesting.

I am bit surprise about the enthusiasm for the oil can. My most pleasant surprise out of the group is the screw driver. Maybe because it was a quarter. I've mentioned it to a few buddies and they say "oh, I remember those". Well, I don't. I like the integrated shaft and wooden handle. The curves. And think the wood will quite handsome once finished. Is this just a vintage common tool that has escaped my memory?


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

Let me see if I can add some information:

The screwdriver is a Perfect Handle type, very well made and very popular.
The brass shave was most likely made by a patternmaker to take the stanley blade.
The strap hammer looks like a saddlers or tack makers hammer
The little infil is a very nice little plane!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Gary,
Thank you so much for the information. May I ask a question about the infill? The inside body under the iron is empty. It is just a cavity. Is it usual that these little guys would have some support under the iron. Like wooden frog so to speak? I'll be happy to take dedicated pics tomorrow.

Thanks- Scott


----------

